# Homemade surface drive



## Tylermk5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 11, 2016)

Very cool!

Is that a belt (can't see it well)?

If so, is it notched so it doesn't slip?


----------



## Tylermk5 (Apr 11, 2016)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Is that a belt (can't see it well)?
> 
> If so, is it notched so it doesn't slip?


Thanks,
Yes its belt drive. its a 130 mm notched belt.


----------



## Tylermk5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tylermk5 said:


> CedarRiverScooter said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!
> ...


----------



## overboard (Apr 11, 2016)

=D> EXCELLENT!


----------



## wmk0002 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool! What was the cost to build? What size motor did you pair it with?


----------



## Tylermk5 (Apr 12, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> Cool! What was the cost to build? What size motor did you pair it with?



I built my buddy one and he furnished the materials for both. So not sure of an exact cost. But if you could find a metal shop that would sell you only the material you need. Probably 800-900 for aluminum,belt ,pulleys and ,prop. I put a 13 hp i had just to test it out. I'm about to put a 20 hp on it.


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 12, 2016)

We want video :!: :!: 
Looks good.

Steve A W


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 13, 2016)

that is awesome!


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 29, 2016)

Did you make your outdrive unit (tail) or buy it somewhere? That is a neat unit. You have made the wheels start turning now. I have the stuff here to build one, I know there would be a bunch of trial and error involved but that is what makes it fun.


----------



## Tylermk5 (Apr 29, 2016)

nccatfisher said:


> Did you make your outdrive unit (tail) or buy it somewhere? That is a neat unit. You have made the wheels start turning now. I have the stuff here to build one, I know there would be a bunch of trial and error involved but that is what makes it fun.



I made all of it. I would be glad to let you in on my errors. Maybe save you some time and money.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice! Is there some kind of trim so you can trim down farther than it sits in the picture?


----------



## nccatfisher (May 1, 2016)

KMixson said:


> Nice! Is there some kind of trim so you can trim down farther than it sits in the picture?


I believe you would adjust that with a travel limiting stop bolt under the pivot. That would limit the travel down. If I am incorrect I am sure he will chime in.


----------



## Tylermk5 (May 1, 2016)

Yes nccatfisher that's right here are some better pictures.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylermk5 (May 1, 2016)

Btw testing out a buddies 20 hp so please excuse the wiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (May 1, 2016)

nccatfisher said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Is there some kind of trim so you can trim down farther than it sits in the picture?
> ...



I see. The pictures he posted explain it a lot better to me. Thanks.


----------



## cwade3085 (Nov 19, 2016)

Great build. how is the performance? Pm sent to you sir.


----------

